# PV Mexico fishing report dec 24th to dec 31st



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Just got back from my one week vacation to Punta Mita and had a total blast . Ate like kings , fished 6 straight days and enjoyed all mexico has to offer.



Quick Thanks and shout out to Hector at Margarita's for serving us some of the the best local seafood dinner one could ever ask for.....and man i love that drink "narinhara's" holy shit they are good.



Second thanks goes out to Lorra the ledgend of PV and all his efforts to catch us fish during a tough week.





Day one :



Arrive in Pv at 1 pm and head straight to MEGA for Munchies , man was that place busy on Dec 24th....really cool to shop there at that time of year as they had all kinds of local dishes for teh holiday ready. Got to Punta mita to our Condo at El Anclote, and sat on the balcony chilling till dinner time at Hectors " Margarita's where i had 2 kilos of Langosta for dinner washed down with some local drinks........"Oh what a Night " as the song goes.



Day Two : 



Lorra calls and says lets go christmas rooster fishing ........Ok !



Off we went to a tight spot anlong a huge mountain face to drift baits for roosters. the first hook up went to my wife candice to made short work of teh biggest rooster fish to date in PV at around 30 pounds. Next drift i hook up but the fish is fighting really weird ? at deep color lorra looks downa nd screams "Pompano..." and up comes my first ever African Pompano at around 25 pounds. In the box the fish went for dinner and the baits went back in. Shortly after i am on again and this time i see dark color after a long fight, and again lorra looks over and scream " lepord grouper" and up come a killer 20 pound grouper which i have never caught before. In the box went the grouper and out went the baits again. We hooked another larger grouper only to loose it right at gaff after the line parted ( we were using 40 # line around rocks). After that we decided to call it a day and head in to punta mita happy. On the way we saw the first of hundreds of whales breaching and Jumping along the beach........which was a cool added bonus to fishing that day. Hit the showers and then to Margarita's for coconut Fried Grouper for dinner !



Day Three :



My buddy glen had flown in to fish, and we headed offshore with Lorra's brother to the Rock for a day of tunas and snappers. Long story short ,fishing was aweful and very slow as we hooked and lost two snappers and hooked two tunas and caught one 80 pounder for the whole day .Even making bait was hard that day which was a bad omen. Got back to Punta Mita around 5 PM and showered up for the trip to Hectors for Fresh sashimi and ceviche.....holy shit that was good !



Day Four:



We had booked the TOPGUN for a all day trip to El Banco. Got to the bank early and trolled up some baits and got the Kite flying. Fish was again very slow for us and we were able to hook two tunas and land one 70 pounder for the whole day ? Marla and Pacifico seemed to be hooked up all day ? Not sure what happened there , but we had shit for luck that day not to mention tackle failure which cost me a huge Yellowfin on the kite. I think the biggest issue was the captain we booked , stuck us with his mate and another deck hand because he couldnt come ? and i think that cost us a bit as Juan Moll is one of the best down there. We paid for Juan and got senate' ..........My guess is we would have done better had Juan shown up ......but thats another story.



Day Five:



We opted to fish inshore as the offshore just wasnt happening and it was rough ! we headed out to some islands 8 miles off Punta mita and drift fished for roosters . The first bite was a Yellowfin tuna of all things , in 40 ft of water right next to the island. The next fish ....another 30 pound yellowfin ? so then i hook up and i have a beast . The fish ran 400 yards off my stella in one run, so wwe had to chase it down just to save the fish. This happened 5 times till we could get him straight up and down after 1 hour. Finally we had deep color and lorra scream " rooster " " Fuck ....big rooster" , several tense moments later and the fish was at the boat side dead. The fish had swallowed the bait and got the circle hook in the throat and died, which was a total bummer as i had no intention in killing any rooster , let alone this monster . Lorra said it was one of the largest Rooster he had ever caught and est. it to be well over the 61 pounder he caught recently. We guessed the weight of the fish at 75 pounds , but with no scales at the dock we will never really know. I did measure the fish for a mount and the length was 5 feet 5 inches long ..........and at 8 bucks a inch that will be some kind of mount in my office next to my 111# pound wahoo ! We ended up catching one more 35 pound roosterfish for my buddy Harry and called it a day , and once again ate at Hectors.



Day Six:



Opted inshore again .....this time fished way north past Punta Mita. Long story short .....fishing sucked and we caught absolutly nothing but 4 jacks and 2 huge 5 ft needlefish on the popper. 



Then we decided to go to salulita for a short trip to get out of mita for one night . Had a blast shopping , and ate at calipso which was really good. Took lots of photos of this drucken hippie town and plan to vist here again as it was lots of fun.



Day Seven :



Our last day of fishing, and man it was good. Lorra took us early to teh ElBanco and it was finally on for us. The tunas ate everything that day from Popers to kites it was on every time we put a bait in . Finished the day with 12 tunas to 70 pounds with sevral taken on spin tackle and poppers which was a blast . had a est. 700 pound black marlin come righht to the boat trying to eat one of the tunas off the poer which was a freakin cool sight to see. We actually saw sevral marlin free jump ate the bank , which makes me wish we had trolled some plastics , but thats for next time down.





The trip was such a nice break from work that i really didnt care that fishing was slow.......but it was very slow. Despite the slow fishing we still all landed personal bests and caught fish we had never caught .......and thank god for teh last day of tuna fishing. I will never book on a no moon phase again as i think it killed the bite . I plan to c=go back twice thsi years so hopefully fishing will be better next time around....as i am still looking for a cow !



Pictures to follow , i took 700 .....


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

As always, a great trip anytime Mike and I fish together. What's next...Venice for a little Lump action?

Harry


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

awesome read.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice report and pics,thanks for posting.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Great pics


----------

